# Colour E9 CSL at Bimmerfest 06



## 2002tii Alpina (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi , I have seen a picture frome bimmerfest 06 , its a E9 CSL 
Which colour is this , any information about the owner
I'm going to use this colour on a 2002 in Norway
Anyone who can help

See attached photo


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hei, Velkommen til Bimmerfest 

The color looks like to be Jadegrun - Color Code (078)


----------



## 2002tii Alpina (Sep 10, 2007)

*Jadegrun*

I have checked that colour, it seems to be more darker than the colour of the car, could it be mintgreen ?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

2002tii Alpina said:


> I have checked that colour, it seems to be more darker than the colour of the car, could it be mintgreen ?


Well, it looks too 'yellow' to be mintgreen. But we should keep in mind that colors in photos, which have been shot in overcast weather with poor lighting, are not accurate and could be misleading.

Check the 1602 in the link below, it's mintgreen.

http://www.rollermarkus.de/BMW_1602/bmw_1602.html

Here's an E23 (down below the page) in mintgreen. Very rare

http://www.bmw-e23-club.de/nomem_jansenkl.php


----------



## 2002tii Alpina (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree , it can't be mintgreen , I was thinking of Taiga , I have heard that earlier 5's (e12) frome 78 was delivered with the colur we are trying to find. I think the easiest thing is to find the owner now so I can call, any idea who he/her is


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you sure it's from Bimmerfest 2006? Where did you find the picture?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Are you sure it's from Bimmerfest 2006? Where did you find the picture?


It looks right, Alex. It was overcast much of the day, and you can see the signage on the light pole. I looked at my photos from that day and don't have one of the car in question (although I do have one of the other car in the photo).


----------



## 2002tii Alpina (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it taken frome one of the forums with photos frome Bimmerfest, 
It's not a easy case this , and "we" are working with this question in our forum in bmw club in norway www.bmwccn.no and our classic forum at www.bmwccn.no/02classic

It seems that I have found the most difficult wanted colour for my 2002turbo replica
(Alex , 2002turbo was in fact delivered in jadegrun , ref the 2002turbo site 

I hope some one can find the owner , he knows the colur I think 

and thanks for your answer, it's nice to get help frome you


----------



## 2002tii Alpina (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a webiste for the colurs of E9

http://www.bmwcsregistry.org/Coupe_Information/e9paint.html


----------



## jesuspark (Jul 20, 2008)

I know I'm somewhat late, sorry for that:

I believe the color is called Amazonitgruen (in german). It's very rare on E9's, I've seen just one other CSL with this color. But it surely isn't Jadegruen - I own an E9 in that color, and it's quite different:










Cheers,
/jp


----------



## jh1328 (May 25, 2007)

yes, the only M-stickered car from that era in jadegrun was the 2002 turbo, so it is more likely barfgrun.


----------

